# $1100 too much for 2003 Trek 5200?



## leeDuvy (Aug 5, 2011)

Has about 10k miles, but never wrecked and pristine. My current bike is a 2010 Trek 1.2 and I really want to get into something with some more durable components (This has full Ultegra). I just get frustrated with the constant adjustments the Sora components require after a heavy week. Not to mention I'd love to get into carbon (ive been itching since I used my brother in law's Cervelo on my last tri down in Austin).


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

leeDuvy said:


> Has about 10k miles, but never wrecked and pristine. My current bike is a 2010 Trek 1.2 and I really want to get into something with some more durable components (This has full Ultegra). I just get frustrated with the constant adjustments the Sora components require after a heavy week. Not to mention I'd love to get into carbon (ive been itching since I used my brother in law's Cervelo on my last tri down in Austin).


Sidestepping the question on price, and assuming the bike is still pretty much stock, there are some things I'd be wary of. First, the paired spoke Bonty's aren't know for their reliability/ durability. Second, although you mention that the bike has about 10K miles on it, the shifters are 8 years old and the group is 9 speed Ultegra. When compared to Shimano's current 105 group, I'd prefer the latter, not just because you gain a cog, but because of the added refinement/ reliability. When you compare the 5200 to a new Trek 2.1, simply given the fact that you get a warranty, the 2.1 (IMO) has the edge.

All that said, I think the biggest disadvantage to this bike is that it's 8 year old CF. Old technology, an unknown history and no warranty all add up to a chancy proposition. For more info on why I'm against buying used CF, look at my last two posts here:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=255063

Here's bikepedia's listing of the 2003 5200:
http://bikepedia.com/QuickBike/BikeSpecs.aspx?Year=2003&Brand=Trek&Model=5200&Type=bike


----------



## Sebastionmerckx (Mar 6, 2008)

PJ352 said:


> Sidestepping the question on price, and assuming the bike is still pretty much stock, there are some things I'd be wary of. First, the paired spoke Bonty's aren't know for their reliability/ durability. Second, although you mention that the bike has about 10K miles on it, the shifters are 8 years old and the group is 9 speed Ultegra. When compared to Shimano's current 105 group, I'd prefer the latter, not just because you gain a cog, but because of the added refinement/ reliability. When you compare the 5200 to a new Trek 2.1, simply given the fact that you get a warranty, the 2.1 (IMO) has the edge.
> 
> All that said, I think the biggest disadvantage to this bike is that it's 8 year old CF. Old technology, an unknown history and no warranty all add up to a chancy proposition. For more info on why I'm against buying used CF, look at my last two posts here:
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=255063
> ...


I agree with all of this but I would add 1,100 dollars is too much for this bike. A friend of mine bought a used 5200 in next to new condition for 800 dollar just a few months ago and that bike had Open pros laced to Ultegra hubs. I would say no more than 700 for it and honestly, I think there are better ways for you to spend your money.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

hell yeah its too much

he's not doing you any favors not even close. add four five hundred to the 11 and you start finding new 6700 on aluminum or close to it. or how about 1500 for new carbon frame and new 105 focus cayo? probably what he wants bro.


----------



## JasperIN (Oct 25, 2010)

Waaaaayyyyy tooooooo muuuucccchhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Anything that isn't a CF Madone doesn't command anything above 800. 

"never been crashed" is k0d3 for crashed. I've crashed ALL MY BIKES at least once. This is as common as dropping your cell phone. "never dropped".


----------



## PWDonT (Aug 9, 2011)

Folks I'm goign to start a thread on anopther bike deal for you to weigh in on.thanks in advance


----------

